# Marc Jacobs & Louis Vuitton



## labellavita7 (Feb 19, 2008)

To those who are interested!!







I was skimming through my Comcast OnDemand movies and I found this wonderful documentary "Marc Jacobs & Louis Vuitton."  It is on the Sundance channel, which I don't have, but I was still able to watch it.  Anyway, the documentary follows Marc Jacobs around while he prepares for runway shows and what it is like for him to work for Louis Vuitton and his own label, at meetings and being in the workshop.  It is really very interesting for those who appreciate his work.  He is a funny guy and he is incredible to watch create new fashions.  To me, he is one of the most creative minds in contemporary fashion and is so amazing.  If you don't know much about him you shouldnt definitely watch this!  You will appreciate him so much more!

Has anyone seen it yet?  What did you think?


----------



## amoona (Feb 22, 2008)

I saw this last year. I love Marc Jacobs,  honestly there are some things of his I would never wear because it's not my style but he's an amazing talent. I really admire him, the guy is all about his work. His process his fascinating.


----------



## sweetangelkiss (May 30, 2008)

I think Marc Jacobs is the hottest guy on the planet *drools*


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 1, 2008)

Marc Jacobs... hes´s amazing!!


----------

